# Super crusty “Diamond in the rough per seller” Schwinn Cycle Truck $1500



## kreika (Aug 2, 2018)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/bik/d/schwinn-cycle-truck-bike/6659767142.html




Was that the seat or a  rack on that crusty rear flap over the back wheel?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 2, 2018)

I see something in the rough but not a diamond! V/r Shawn


----------



## jkent (Aug 2, 2018)

Oh man, that thing brings up bad memories.
JKent


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 2, 2018)

jkent said:


> Oh man, that thing brings up bad memories.
> JKent



Reminds me of that one too


----------



## kreika (Aug 21, 2018)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/bik/d/pre-war-schwinn-cycle-truck/6672953808.html

It’s back and now only $900.....


----------



## Walter Powell (Aug 21, 2018)

It's worth that in parts alone! Did you ever try finding Schwinn CT Parts.


----------



## OhioJones (Aug 21, 2018)

Grab it for say a grand or even 1200 and I could see it being well worth it. Basket alone is a decent fraction of that price range. Plenty of folks always wanting PW CT parts. I've been in the hunt myself in the past. Costly and time consuming. But, well worth it.


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 22, 2018)

I just picked this up for$800


----------



## Walter Powell (Aug 22, 2018)

David Amsbary said:


> I just picked this up for$800View attachment 856562



Winner, winner chicken dinner.


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 22, 2018)

Walter Powell said:


> Winner, winner chicken dinner.



Yes, pretty stooked on it!


----------



## vincev (Aug 22, 2018)

The large wrap around baskets are getting $800


----------

